# Delta Mortising Kit



## TimR (Jun 17, 2015)

I picked up this Delta Mortising Kit, 17-935 and 17-924 from a club raffle...so $5 pretty well spent. I've not done any mortising, but thought perhaps someday I might, and this kit will store away easily. I would hopefully be able to mount it to my Walker Turner 900 series drill press. 
Anyone aware of any limitations or issues with this kit? I'm sure it's nowhere near as capable as a dedicated mortise...but don't know if it's even worth holding on to. If you have one, or know that it works with other drill presses like 'old arn', would love to hear. Thanks all!


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim, I've got one but have not used it yet. Everything I've read is it's a pain to get set up. They say the best way to use it is if you have an extra drill press, leave it hooked up. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2015)

I've got one, it works ok but a dedicated machine is better. Mine I put on an extra drill press and just leave set up


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2015)

I have one from my flat work days. I found it easier / faster to use a hand chisel than getting it set up. Inevitably I would then have to remove it for a different part of the project...


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 29, 2015)

I have the grizzly copy of it as it came with the DP I bought. It sits in a bucket outside. Didn't like how the workpiece would pull up when lifting the chisel. I have a Jet floor mortiser that gets used more, but the mortices still need come cleaning up afterwards.


----------

